# Solved: How to move access database to another computer



## James201 (Sep 19, 2005)

Windows 98 2nd Ed. workstation, win NT 4.0 Sp 6 server, Microsoft Access 2000
I have an access database with a form that has command buttons for opening the database for editing and for running a report. I am using it locally on a windows 98 workstation that is on a network. It works just fine. I want to move the database to the server and access it from there. I copied the files to server and created a shortcut to the form on the server share (permissions are good). Neither the form or database will open and there is an error message stating that the path C:\access\db.mdb is not valid. This path is the path from the local machine. What is happening is the form is trying to find the database on the local machine and not the server. I went into the form properties and set the "Record Source" path to the new server location trying both UNC and mapping and then I got the error message that the server path does not exist (it does, I can see it over the network). 

Thanks for any help.
James


----------



## cristobal03 (Aug 5, 2005)

Hi James, welcome to TSG. First of all, if it's not confidential, what's the file's path on the server?

I'm a little confused...is this a split database? Or...is it one database on the local machine trying to open a second database stored on the server? Or, is it just one file that you've moved to the networked drive and now it simply won't open?

It sounds like you have two DBs or one has been split into a front-end/back-end design. Could you explain the setup a little more?

chris.


----------



## James201 (Sep 19, 2005)

Thanks for the welcome and the response.
serverpath: \\server\access\db.mdb
I have one database, no splits(?), etc.
I just want to move the database and one related form from a workstation to the server and access it on the server with the same computer and program (Access 2000) that I have been using. The only thing that is changing is the path to the files: c:\access\db.mdb => \\server\access\db.mdb.
(This is just such a trivial maneuver I cant believe they would make it this difficult. I mean all this complexity if you just want to move a database to another folder!)
Hope this helps


----------



## cristobal03 (Aug 5, 2005)

Okay, this sounds more like a pointer problem then. You're trying to open the DB on the local (client) machine using a shortcut? And you get the path error immediately when you try to open the shortcut?

I guess what's confusing me most is your mention of the form, as if it were separate from the .mdb file. I don't understand how, if you can't open the DB in the first place, you are able to see the form. That's why I asked if it was a split DB or one .mdb file calling another .mdb file.

Randomly, what happens when you try to open the (server-resident) file within an instance of the Access application? That is, start Access and try to open your file using *File-->Open* rather than opening the shortcut and see what that does.

...You've already verified that the share path is valid, and you made your shortcut after you moved the DB to the server... ...Is this a public share? Do you have another client machine you can log into (or, better yet, another user can log into) to see if they can create a working shortcut?

Something else I'd try, just for giggles: move the file to a different (temp, even) folder on the server, then see what path is in the error message. It's _slightly_ ambiguous if the only difference in the path is the root (this is a real stretch, but if you put the DB in \\server\access\tmp_folder\db.mdb and the error message still shows the path as c:\access\db.mdb then you'll know for sure Explorer is looking for the file locally).

Sorry if this is a cursory response, I'm a little sick and therefore out of it.

Try some of these if you haven't, let us know.

chris.


----------



## James201 (Sep 19, 2005)

Cristobal03
OK, I am catching on. 
Your question 1. It is a "split" database. there are two ".mdb's." One is the form (form.mdb) and the other just the data table (db.mdb). 
Question 2. Opening Access,file,open db.mdb will open the database it table form from accross the network. Opening Access, file, open, form.mdb will open the form accross the network but when I click on a button that runs a macro to open the database in single record edit mode it gives the error message "c:\access\db.mdb not valid."
Question three The files on the server are not really ambiguous. The shared access folder on the server is on drive F:. 

Hope this helps.
James


----------



## cristobal03 (Aug 5, 2005)

I'm starting to understand what's going on a little more, I think.



James201 said:


> Opening Access,file,open db.mdb will open the database it table form from accross the network. Opening Access, file, open, form.mdb will open the form accross the network *but when I click on a button that runs a macro to open the database in single record edit mode it gives the error message "c:\access\db.mdb not valid."*


Did you create the macro before you moved *db.mdb* to its new location? Check the path in the macro's code to make sure it's still pointing to the right location. I'm not incredibly network-savvy, so if using *\\%server%\%path%\%file%* doesn't work you might have to map the drive and use *%mapped_drive_root%\%path%\%file%*. Or, have you tried simply recreating the macro?

I think verifying the path in the macro will sort your problem.

HTH

chris.


----------



## James201 (Sep 19, 2005)

Chris,
Solved!
I seem to remember now that when I created the database (2002) I moved the form and printer objects out of the original database into a new one based upon some recomendation in the "Building Applications" manual. I found (!) the manual and retraced my steps. With its help I found the solution. 
1. Open the databse (form.mdb) that is linked to the table (c:\access\db.mdb).
2. Tools, Database Utilities, Linked Table Manager.
3. If I open that it lists the current links. Check the box by the link and IF that link
no longer exists when you click OK you get a "browse" box to find it. Browse and 
highlight your data file and click OPEN and you are done! Now your forms know 
where the data table is.

Thanks for your help
James


----------



## cristobal03 (Aug 5, 2005)

See, now, if I knew anything at all about Access I might've suggested that right off the bat. Oh well, glad you got it sorted!

chris.


----------

